# Detailing grass killer.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Has anybody mistakenly spilt a detailing product that’s damaged or killed grass.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah man, had to smoke resin after that.:lol:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

A lot of cleaning products will de-wax plants and cause them to wilt or look scorched. Wash off immediately with hose pipe and hope for the best.


----------

